# Anyone Use...



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Long story short.. i am 17 with not alot of money and i really want to get a canister filter for my 80g to go with the HOB anyone ever try the ones you see on ebay? there is one i seen its $100 and it says it does 350gph


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


> Long story short.. i am 17 with not alot of money and i really want to get a canister filter for my 80g to go with the HOB anyone ever try the ones you see on ebay? there is one i seen its $100 and it says it does 350gph


Check some of the online pet retailers first.  Drs. F&S has a Mag 350 for less than that and only 5.99 shipping if you are looking for more mechanical filtration (fill the media container up with biomedia and it does decent double duty). Get the Pro version if you want a bio-wheel for better biological filtration. Actually, if biofiltration is what you are after, the Eheim 2215 would be a good choice for about ten bucks more if you use this link...otherwise it is $25 more. What is your current filter?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i live in canada so foster and smith is out of it

i am using 2 HOB and one internal


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny Zanni said:


> i live in canada so foster and smith is out of it
> 
> i am using 2 HOB and one internal


 I would look for a used eheim or something locally or online before buying one of those cheap ebay cannisters. There usually real cheaply made and crap. Not all, but usually they arnt the best and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

there isnt any used around here








my town isnt huge into fish most people use just HOB


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I bought one a few years ago, and it was a big POS! It leaked, the motor was weak, and getting replacement parts was impossible. Just look for a good used filter, that's been around a while. Ebay or craigslist.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

The FX5's are usually $200 or under on ebay but it's a shame those bastards will ship to Alaska but not to Canada... Fuckn morons.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Jebo was the brand I had problems with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Go out and get yourself a new Ehiem Classic series. You can get a 2213 for around $100. I use this website often and have never had any issues.

www.petsandponds.com


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

im hoping to get a 120g for my p's so along with 600gph of HOB filtration i want something that will be enough


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Zanni said:


> im hoping to get a 120g for my p's so along with 600gph of HOB filtration i want something that will be enough


Ditch all the hob filtration, find a used tank and build a sump... you just need an overflow box and a pump which you can buy off ebay or something.

Prob cost less in the long run, and be way more filtration depending on how big of a sump you can find for a good price. Just save some extra money for a month or 2.

The ones on ebay will do nothing but cost 10 times their worth in floods, house damage, and hassle.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

x2 build a DIY rubber maid sump. get a membership on reef central to get a cheap pump.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i have a 23g and a 25g but the sumps all seem complicated i want something simple


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

There really not complicated, if you want i can get a bunch of links for you.

Its as simple as 
1)buying a rubbermaid drawer from walmart 
2)drilling holes in it 
3)adding media to drawer's
4)plumbing pump & overflow to it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

overflow/pump seems to be the kinda complicated steps
im so paranoid it would leak or something would mess up and i would have 80g of water on my floor


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Zanni said:


> overflow/pump seems to be the kinda complicated steps
> im so paranoid it would leak or something would mess up and i would have 80g of water on my floor


Not really possible if proper precautions are taken... i would be more than willing to walk you through it and explain really how simple it is...

Also nearly fail-safe if done properly... no floods or worries


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

and a sump is basically a economicly smart canister right? (does the same thing just cheaper)

i seen i think on MFK a guy made one for his pond out of one of these

http://www.walmart.ca/Canada-HomeDecor.jsp...298&tabId=6


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HGI said:


> and a sump is basically a economicly smart canister right? (does the same thing just cheaper)
> 
> i seen i think on MFK a guy made one for his pond out of one of these
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/Canada-HomeDecor.jsp...298&tabId=6


There are quite a few threads all around with someone doing this.
If you search here You will find a thread with step by step process to making one.

Good luck with whatever you choose.
If I didn't have a breeder/hospital tank under my tanks I'd do a sump...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i have a empty 25 and 23g i would use but no room under the tank lol its sitting on a coffee table

i have a empty 25 and 23g i would use but no room under the tank lol its sitting on a coffee table


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny Zanni said:


> and a sump is basically a economicly smart canister right? (does the same thing just cheaper)
> 
> i seen i think on MFK a guy made one for his pond out of one of these
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/Canada-HomeDecor.jsp...298&tabId=6


no man, a sump has far superior filtration compared to a canister... trust me johnny, it may seem confusing at first, but after you figure out the basic principles behind it, it's pretty simple.

not only does it provide excellent filtration, it also adds water volume to your tank and provides an area to hide heaters and other equipment out of sight, i think the best part is the easy maintenance tho... you just swap out your prefilter (i use poly quilt batting -- $10 worth lasts me months, and i just replace instead of rinsing since it's so cheap) or rinse it off every few weeks, there's nothing to take apart and put back together and no mess.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

whats all this overflow stuff? basically i wanted something i put in the tank to go suck suck and get the water going and then another hose to go blow blow to put it back in


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry bro, but i am heading out for a while... When i get back i will do a write-up and explain things in more detail.

Until then google "aquarium sumps" "setting up overflow box" and "aquarium overflow box" and do some reading.

Like i said its an extremely simple concept that people over think, and make it 10times more difficult than it really is.

This is talking about saltwater, but its the exact same in fresh water, you just dont have as much going on (skimmer, fuge etc)
SUMPS AND OVERFLOWS


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks, i will read that right now


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

That link is for salt water.

check out this ! Click Here

here is a great video click here


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> That link is for salt water.
> 
> check out this ! Click Here


That link is for saltwater, thats why i said it right before the link. The concept is the same, and the diagram gives good explanation as to how a sump, overflow box, and the whole deal works for somebody who doesnt understand entirely. It also points out the necessary flood prevention methods, and explains in way more detail.

I have made the 2 (and 3) drawer towers, and be prepared to have water splashing all over the place (despite what you might think!). Even worse when used in saltwater because of salt creep. You are way better with a 5 gal bucket... build a drip tray from the bottom of another bucket that sits ontop of 4 gals of bio balls, and then attach your drain to the lid. Snap the lid in place and its totally enclosed. (HA YOU READ MY MIND WITH THAT VID)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

what do you mean splashing with a drawer?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Zanni said:


> what do you mean splashing with a drawer?


The link he posted is making a DIY tower, using a rubbermaid drawer thing... I built a 3 drawer one, exactly like that and had massive problems with splashing water (and because it was salt water, there was lots of salt creep... but nevermind that) Over time, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week it starts to build up. The bucket is sealed, and doesnt do that.

Im just saying if its an option, build the bucket version listed in the video link like i described earlier.

Basically you will need a few things to do this:

*OVERFLOW BOX.* Which is what takes water from your display (your top tank) and allows it to "overflow" into the sump. Typically they use a U tube that is under siphon. When the water raises on the inside of the box (the pump adding water from the sump) it has to balance on the outside so water travels through the tube, down the drain and into the sump. you want one that can handle around 1200gph if possible, which would allow you to upgrade in the future.

You can find them cheap used. heres an example: CLICK of what you are looking for.

*RETURN PUMP:* Pumps water from the sump, up to the display. You need a pump that can push ATLEAST 10 times your tank volume. (300 gals on a 30 gal tank, 400 gals on a 40 gal etc) And you also have to keep in mind that pumping water straight up REDUCES the gph rating of the pump. Look for a "head loss chart" with the pump.

If we are talking about your 80 gal here, i would aim for a pump like this: click and if you click "details" you can see the chart. The mag 9.5 would be 850GPH at 4'... on my 55 gal i ran 1200 gph, but really its up to you how much flow you want.

Then just 2 sterile 5 gal buckets (one with a lid) and Bio balls or scrubbies to fill it

The beautiful thing about this setup, is if you upgrade your tank size, you can buy another pump (either run one big one, or 2 smaller ones) and increase the flow and filtration capability.

Watch local classifieds for a used fish tank for the actual sump. You could use a rubbermaid but i have heard of them cracking after time, and prefer to just do it right the first time and forget it. Measure the biggest you can fit under your stand and make a cardboard replica to be sure you can get it in and out the doors.

Depending on the legnth of the tank you might not even need a baffle system... The bucket and drip tray should elimintate most micro bubbles so overall its extremely simple.

Basically you could budget and set this up badass for around 150$ with a solid 800-1200 gph flow. if you can find some things used. I see magdrive pumps used for sale all the time, and think i even have 3 of them that need a few cheap parts like an impeller or housing(if you want to pay shipping)

Any questions?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i cant fit anything under my stand thats why i like the tower idea i could just sit it beside the tank


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

build a stand thats easy to do to. lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

eventually dude, i built one for the 70g just gotta get the cash to get the wood. this one is in the living room so i want it to look better then the 70g lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

priced some stuff out today at walmart rubbermaid bin is $10 and a 3 drawer tower is $8

does the size of the tower matter much? the one i was looking at is short only like 14" tall with 3 drawers then about a 12x12


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Zanni said:


> priced some stuff out today at walmart rubbermaid bin is $10 and a 3 drawer tower is $8
> 
> does the size of the tower matter much? the one i was looking at is short only like 14" tall with 3 drawers then about a 12x12


I would just use the 5 gal bucket method... way cheaper and easier than the tower. You can get 5 gal buckets at Home Depot or somewhere and A) there will be more room B) less noise/splashing

As for the rubbermaid bin, what size are we talking?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i like the tower because i dont get confused by it lol
and the drawers were pretty big
the rubbermaid bin is like 30-40g i think

whats better a box like overflow or a pipe one?


----------

